# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  اللهم بلّغنا رمضان لا فاقدين وﻻ مفقودين

## احمد ابو انس

عبارة منتشره بين الناس فيجب التنبيه عليها ...
السؤال/
ما حكم قول: "اللهم بلّغنا رمضان لا فاقدين وﻻ مفقودين" ؟

الجواب/
إن كان القصد بقاء العمر لصيام رمضان بأكمله فالأولى أن يدعو بـ "اللهم سلّمنا لرمضان وسلّم رمضان لنا وتسلّمه منا متقبلًا يا رب العالمين"

و عبارة ﻻفاقدين ولا مفقودين_لا تجوز  لأن فيها تعدّي على حكم الله والموت حق على العباد
وهي عبارة ما سمعنا بها عند السلف وﻻ في الأثر وكأن الإنسان يرفض أن يموت أو يموت أحد يُحبّه.

ابن عثيمين رحمه الله
------------------------------------------
مجموع الفتاوى 20﻿
منقول 

هل هذه الفتوى صادرة عن الشيخ؟

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

لم أهتد إليها في كتب شيخ الإسلام، وإنما تنسب للشيخ ابن عثيمين، ولم تثبت عنه أيضًا:

*هل افتى الشيخ العثيمين في تحريم عبارة “لا فاقدين ولا مفقودين” ؟* خرافات الانترنت| تاريخ النشر: 2517


هل حقًا أفتى الشيخ بهذا
ما حكم قول:
“اللهم بلغنا رمضان لا فاقدين وﻻ مفقودين” ؟
ان كان القصد بقاء العمر لصيام رمضان باكمله فالأولى أن يدعو ب
“اللهم سلمنا لرمضان وسلم رمضان لنا وتسلمه منا متقبلا يا رب العالمين”
و عبارة ﻻفاقدين ولا مفقودين ماتجوز فيها تعدي على حكم الله والموت حق على العباد وهي عبارة ما سمعنا بها عند السلف وﻻ في الاثر وكأن الإنسان يرفض أن يموت اويموت أحد يحبه.
ابن عثيمين
*الجواب*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وبعد:
فقد بحثت عن هذا الكلام في مجموع كتب ورسائل الشيخ العثيمين، وفتاوى نور على الدّرب له، وشرح الواسطية، والرح الممتع، وغيرها من الكتب. وكذلك في اليوتيوب ومواقع الانترنت الموثوقة، فلم أجد لهذا الكلام أصل. وعلى ناشره أن يتّق الله في نفسه.

وليس من الاعتداء في الدّعاء، وانما هو من الدّعاء المشروع. والشيخ يرى جواز الدعاء بطول العمر على الطّاعة. فقد قال: 
“لا ينبغي أن يطلق القول بطول البقاء؛ لأن طول البقاء قد يكون خيرا، وقد يكون شرا، فإن شر الناس من طال عمره وساء عمله، وعلى هذا فلو قال: أطال الله بقاءك على طاعته ونحوه، فلا بأس بذلك.” 
والله أعلم

*المجيب: محمد بن شمس الدين
<span class="author" style="box-sizing: border-box; margin: 0px; padding: 0px; border: 0px; vertical-align: baseline; font-weight: bold;">http://فتوى.com/f/2517/*







وللفائدة:
هل يجوز قول: اللهم بلغنا رمضان غير فاقدين ولا مفقودين؟.

الإجابــة
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد:
فالأصل في الدعاء أنه مشروع ما لم يشتمل على إثم أو تعد، وظاهر الدعاء المذكور أن معناه: ألا نفقد قبل ورود رمضان حبيبا ولا يفقدنا حبيب، وهذا لا حرج فيه، وإن كان الأولى تركه، ففي موقع الفقه الإسلامي بالرياض في لقاء مع سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز آل الشيخ سؤال: هل عبارة: اللهم بلغنا رمضان لا فاقدين ولا مفقودين ـ فيه تعد بالدعاء على الله؟ فأجاب سماحته: الدعاء ببلوغ رمضان ليس فيه شيء، وكان السلف الصالح يدعون بذلك، وأما:  لا فاقدين ولا مفقودين ـ فتركه أحسن. 
 وانظري الفتوى رقم: 209845.
والله أعلم.
http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...&amp;Id=256861

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة



----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة



----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك.

----------


## احمد ابو انس



----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك.


وجزاكم، وفيكم بارك الله

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> لم أهتد إليها في كتب شيخ الإسلام
> [/RIGHT]


نفع الله بك أبا البراء .
ليس في سؤال أخينا أبي أنس أنه نقل في مجموع الفتاوى لشيخ الإسلام ، بل المصدر المذكور في السؤال هكذا : ( ابن عثيمين رحمه الله -- مجموع الفتاوى 20﻿ )

والمقصود هنا بـــــ ( مجموع الفتاوى ) ، مجموع فتاوى ورسائل الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ، وإجابة السؤال لم تثبت عن الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله، كما تفضلتَ به.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> نفع الله بك أبا البراء .
> ليس في سؤال أخينا أبي أنس أنه نقل في مجموع الفتاوى لشيخ الإسلام ، بل المصدر المذكور في السؤال هكذا : ( ابن عثيمين رحمه الله -- مجموع الفتاوى 20﻿ )
> 
> والمقصود هنا بـــــ ( مجموع الفتاوى ) ، مجموع فتاوى ورسائل الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ، وإجابة السؤال لم تثبت عن الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله، كما تفضلتَ به.


آمين، وإياكم شيخنا.
نعم صحيح

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> وإياكم.


آمين.

----------

